# I am going on anabolic steroids, HGH, and Creatine.



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

haha...I wanna be a freak show. 

Right now, I'm just kind of slightly atheletic build, and I wanna be huge. Ripped. So Creatine is the only thing I'm actually considering, but I don't know if it's healthy.

On a side note, is it possible to bulk and cut at the same time? Or should I just bulk up first?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

ProHormone is legal. It's basically a legal steroid. Some of my friends chose to use it and definitely gained a lot of mass. I would never recommend it, nor would I recommend creatine (from personal experience), but it's your body and your decision. Let's leave it at this, though, if you're looking to get big, then creatine/prohormone will definitely do the job. Will you feel good looking in the mirror knowing that you didn't do it naturally? I dunno, but it's something worth thinking about


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Creatine is relatively safe and is primarily used to provide extra energy to your muscles for contractions. It is to aid in a workout, it isn't a mass gainer or powerful hormone like testosterone or anything.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> Creatine is relatively safe and is primarily used to provide extra energy to your muscles for contractions. It is to aid in a workout, it isn't a mass gainer or powerful hormone like testosterone or anything.


I definitely feel like I have more energy to lift more. Then again I've only been taking this for about a week or so. I just use the regular Creatine Monohydrate stuff. None of that other enhanced stuff.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Strength said:


> On a side note, is it possible to bulk and cut at the same time? Or should I just bulk up first?


Nope. You have to bulk first, so go ahead and kiss those abs goodbye for the time being!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Creatine is questionable. You should definitely be using protein powder if you want to bulk. Don't worry, you aren't going to get fat while you bulk if you do a clean bulk. I just started the Rippetoe program which I think would be very good for you too to get big.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Creatine is perfectly safe. It should NOT be grouped with steroids, at all. I'd be more worried about the safety of meds you are taking for SA rather then something like creatine!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

If you ask a body-builder, they'll say it's ok. If you ask a doc, they'll give you a speech about how horrible it is and how detrimental it is to society (which makes no sense at all). IMO, Creatine is safe when taken in moderation. Kidney stones aren't out of the question, though. Also, I think it's too relatively new of a drug for final judgement. I'd like to remind everyody that steroids were fine and legal before they found out the longterm damage which they can potentiate. I think the same will go for creatine someday. Someone will find something wrong with it, and it'll be shunned. I found that on creatine, I only lifted more when on the creatine. Once I stopped taking it, I went back to my normal bench. I liked it, but I got too puffy and bulky; I wasn't able to get toned. If you wanna get bigger and aren't in fear of losing your abs and other toned aspects, then creatine + protein will obviously do you wonders. In my case, though, I'm a little more self-conscious about my body and would rather be skinny, but still defined and muscular, rather than enormous benching 300lbs, but no abs and no definition.

My trainer (a former olympic body-builder), shuns any sort of creatine/steroid use. He says the best thing to use is protein and there's no way around it. And sometimes, you don't even need it because you'd be surprised how much protein you actually receive from normal meals.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: re: I am going on anabolic steroids, HGH, and Creatine.*



SilentProphet said:


> Creatine is perfectly safe. It should NOT be grouped with steroids, at all. I'd be more worried about the safety of meds you are taking for SA rather then something like creatine!


I wouldn't be worried about its safety, but it will add water weight and just make your workouts more intense. Why take that when you can take protein which helps your muscles grow? Or you could take both, but I think creatine is overrated. You grow out of the gym, not in it.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't take any supplement other than a multi-vitamin, no whey, no creatine, nothing. Creatine has been used by millions and millions for over a decade in the US alone.

Creatine myths and facts.

http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/creatine ... _facts.php

I think it is possible that you could die from the stuff if you take gigantic amounts of it and generally abuse it...you could potentially die from dehydration or maybe liver complication. It still amazes me that creatine is placed in the "steroid" category. It is whey and a high protein diet that is associated with kidney stones.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

For real Prodigal sunn? So how do you get your fast acting liquid form of protein PWO? Just from raw eggs alone?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Also, for the TC if you have to chose between the two or on a budget, take the protein. High quality protein and getting your EAA's really is more important than getting a slightly more intense workout.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: I am going on anabolic steroids, HGH, and Creatine.*



SilentProphet said:


> For real Prodigal sunn? So how do you get your fast acting liquid form of protein PWO? Just from raw eggs alone?


Right now, yep, I eat a lot of eggs. I'm actually starting not to eat as many raw eggs though, gets old and doesn't absorb as efficiently because the avidin causes a deficiency in biotin.

I generally eat them for convenience that way anyway.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Strength said:


> haha...I wanna be a freak show.
> 
> Right now, I'm just kind of slightly atheletic build, and I wanna be huge. Ripped. So Creatine is the only thing I'm actually considering, but I don't know if it's healthy.
> 
> On a side note, is it possible to bulk and cut at the same time? Or should I just bulk up first?


If you go on steroids focus on getting enough calories. Generally you won't store fat as much because testosterone whether real or synthetic tends to minimize fat gain.

Just a warning if you don't know what you're doing stay away from this stuff. You can kill yourself. You need to get blood work done constantly and have to take the proper dosage. I advise against it.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> I don't take any supplement other than a multi-vitamin, no whey, no creatine, nothing. Creatine has been used by millions and millions for over a decade in the US alone.
> 
> Creatine myths and facts.
> 
> ...


Creatine isn't a steroid. And high protein diet can cause organ failure as well. You have to keep water intake up.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

scairy said:


> Strength said:
> 
> 
> > haha...I wanna be a freak show.
> ...


Even if you do know what you're doing it can be dangerous. You can take all the right amounts and have everything planned to the T but you still can't stop the testosterone aromatising.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i dont think you need to bother with bulking and cutting if youre not using steroids. lets face it, without anabolic hormones, you wont be able to bulk as much so why even bother? you can eat a moderate amount of calories and geat lean body mass without adding bodyfat without steroids. you wont be big but you'll look good. creatine is good. it gives you extra energy and makes you stronger so it allows you to pack on more quality muscle. you'll look smaller after you stop taking it because it causes water retention but you'll be bigger than when you started it


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: re: I am going on anabolic steroids, HGH, and Creatine.*



Prodigal Son said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > For real Prodigal sunn? So how do you get your fast acting liquid form of protein PWO? Just from raw eggs alone?
> ...


You do know there are risks to eating raw eggs...

Let this be said for the last time. Creatine is NO drug and is perfectly safe, much research has gone into this stuff.



> i dont think you need to bother with bulking and cutting if youre not using steroids. lets face it, without anabolic hormones, you wont be able to bulk as much so why even bother? you can eat a moderate amount of calories and geat lean body mass without adding bodyfat without steroids. you wont be big but you'll look good. creatine is good. it gives you extra energy and makes you stronger so it allows you to pack on more quality muscle. you'll look smaller after you stop taking it because it causes water retention but you'll be bigger than when you started it


You've got it all wrong. Natural bodybuilders need to bulk harder then steroid users. Steroid users can pack on muscle while staying lean, natural bodybuilders can hardly (counting out the beginner gains).


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

R4ph4el said:


> You do know there are risks to eating raw eggs...


:lol

Yeah, I have a small chance of getting salmonella poisoning and could experience really bad diarrhea.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: I am going on anabolic steroids, HGH, and Creatine.*



R4ph4el said:


> You've got it all wrong. Natural bodybuilders need to bulk harder then steroid users. Steroid users can pack on muscle while staying lean, natural bodybuilders can hardly (counting out the beginner gains).


nope. theres so much you can do naturally. when youre on a steroid cycle, you can go further so eating a surplus of calories will be very benifical. and although there is anecdotal evidence that trenbolone and hHG do cause bodyfat loss, no other anabolic hormone causees bodyfat loss so they do not allow you to stay lean. in reality, you accumulate bodyfat with testosterone, oxymetholone and methandrostenolone anabolics, all of which are popular for bulking. all the other steroids (aside from oxandrolone, proviron, stanozolol and fluoxymesterone which just cause muscle hardness) will get you lean if you bulkup properly but there is always a fair amount of bodyfat gained. natural bodybuilders are better off pyramiding their calories and not worry about cutting or bulking.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Lots of people can bulk up naturally and still stay lean. I know people who try to dirty bulk and never lose their six pack. 

So many things are dependent on genetics and age, but you really shouldn't dwell on what your genetic potential is, because more than likely you will never reach it. If you bulk up and put on more body fat than you liked, usually you go through a strict cutting phase to lose the body fat, lots of hard gainers zig-zag to get optimal body fat % and do get great results. Endomorphs have to rely on slow cutting phases. Bulking and cutting phases do gets results with hormone injection or not.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: I am going on anabolic steroids, HGH, and Creatine.*



Gumaro said:


> i dont think you need to bother with bulking and cutting if youre not using steroids. lets face it, without anabolic hormones, you wont be able to bulk as much so why even bother? you can eat a moderate amount of calories and geat lean body mass without adding bodyfat without steroids. you wont be big but you'll look good. creatine is good. it gives you extra energy and makes you stronger so it allows you to pack on more quality muscle. you'll look smaller after you stop taking it because it causes water retention but you'll be bigger than when you started it


Very true. Steroid use is everywhere. I don't know if this was always the case and I'm just finally aware of it but it's everywhere, football, baseball, ufc and at the gym. I think I'm pretty close to maxing out my genetic limits. I think I have about a year or two left of size increase. Maybe 10-15 more pounds but line me up next to a steroid user and I look small.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

RacerX said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > Strength said:
> ...


I truly believe it is safer than the media makes it out to be. If you know what you're doing live a clean and healthy lifestyle while on it and cycle off you'll be fine. But constant blood tests are crucial. It tells you all the vitals before serious and permanent damage occurs. But a proper cocktail has to be taken. The guys that are really up on it are like chemists. They're experts on it. Most don't know what they're doing because it's very complex and would take too much time. And the most dangerous time for users is right before a competition when calories fall and water intake drops. This is the most likely time to screw yourself.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ProHormone. You have to inject that right? Anyone know if HGH is obtainable legally in the UK without prescription???

Just er, you know .. wondering :um 

Ross


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

He wants to get BIG like Greg Valentino!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

His arms blew up! :disgusting


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL i know. When he got busted it was all over the news over here cause he is from my area. You seen the special " the man whose arms exploded" right? LOL if not it's on youtube, but is VERY graphic, especially when he is draining his bicep himself with a needle. :fall


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: I am going on anabolic steroids, HGH, and Creatine.*

greg valentino didnt build his arms from steroids though. he injected synthol, a legal 'topical oil' that you can buy from the net. i believe the way it works is that it sits between your muscle and fat, bloating the area. its injected in the small muscle groups to swell the muscle bellies. a lot of bodybuilders use it properly and you cant tell they are on it but people like greg are so obvious that they start looking like cartoon characters. other noticable users have been flex wheeler, greg kovacs and matt duvall



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> ProHormone. You have to inject that right? Anyone know if HGH is obtainable legally in the UK without prescription???
> 
> Just er, you know .. wondering :um
> 
> Ross


prohoromes were a legal and worthless capsule that you would take to building muscle. biggest scam since cybergenix


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: I am going on anabolic steroids, HGH, and Creatine.*



Gumaro said:


> greg valentino didnt build his arms from steroids though. he injected synthol, a legal 'topical oil' that you can buy from the net.


Yeah, I read about that and it was kind of obvious too that he was injecting something directly into his biceps.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL he always denies it tho. Saying he would get a xray or scan to prove it , but ONLY if somebody else pays for it :lol That right there shows he's full of ****


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

:lol I remember him denying it as well.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

The BEST tho is he has some pic he shows, saying it's before he went on roids/synthol, all that ****. LOL but it's such BS! cause he is already crazy big in the pic, and it's not normal size.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I thought that was a photoshop job... Why is he smiling? Doesnt he look in the mirror? I especially like the spindly forearm effect that he has achieved. 

He injected OIL into his muscles?? I dont even like rubbing it on my skin when the sun comes out ...

Ross


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOOk at this. he says he was all natural in this picture. Give me a break!


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

I didn't know that picture was real. Mother of ****.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't wanna get just buff, I also wanna get a bit fatter.


----------

